# I need an O2 sensor now.....



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey all. I was just reading the Ask Sarah section in the new NPM and she was answering a question on the 02 sensor. In the statement, she said that a bad O2 sensor can result in bad gas mileage, rough idle, and car dying when coming to a stop. Well, I knew about the gas mileage one, but I didn't know about the other two. These are all symptoms that I'm getting right now....

My gas mileage is pretty bad right now. I drive pretty hard, but on my almost weekly trip from orlando to tampa, the 125 mile trip eats almost half of my tank (I should make it 200miles before I hit the halfway mark, especially in the highway). Also, my idle is extremely rough and it fluxuates bad as well. And last of all My car dies when I come to slightly hard stops.

Now the Q's:
Could it really be my O2 sensor or am I just over reacting to these symptoms? Is there any more technical way to find out if it's really bad? How do I know which one is bad, it can't be both? How can they go so soon, I only have 32,000 on the clock? and lastly, what brand do I get and how much $$$?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i have the same problem except the car does not die... but gas is real bad... i get about 160 miles out of 3/4 of the tank...
i think the autopart store told me $49.00 for a new 02 for my car...
but i dont know witch one it is there are acouple of o2's on the cawr how do i know witch one is bad?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I just talked to patscott and he said that bad gas mileage is due to the front one. He also said that if it's bad, Nissan should cover it. My car only has 32,000 miles on it...I bought it at a nissan dealer 1.5 years ago and I've only put 12,000 on it since purchase.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Prices, etc. here


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

my car is doing the bad idling thing and it sputters when accelerating, but every autoparts store that ive gone and bought an o2 sensor at the the thread is to small anyone have ideas?
confused and pissed


----------



## Jay (Apr 29, 2002)

*My gas mileage sucks !!!*

I get like 250 miles from a whole tank!! WTF isnt sentras suppose to be economy cars?


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I just found out I got a bad 02 sensor too
this is happening a lot
recall time


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

damn, i get around 250 per tank too... and thats about 75% freeway.... anyone getting more?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*360 per tank......*

Second engine doing the same as the first..... Even with my mods a bumped timeing and a rough idle.... I know I have a vac problem some where and I have to find the sweat spot on the idle control sensor ans well a retard the timeing. Give those ideas a shot and then do a basic tune up, Plugs wires cap and rotor. That should clean the problem right up. if you want to test the cap remove it and there are 3 or 4 prongs on the inside of it. scape off any carosion and sand the inside of the prongs with really fine sand paper. use the fine sand paper to clean of the edge of the rotor and clean out any debree and reinstall. Make sure the plug wires go back into the stock positioning and are crossed exactly the way you took them off. give it a shot.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

mine milage is wiered. i get about 440 miles to a tank high-way and only about 15 miles to the gallon - city


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, mine would probably bew about 275 to the tank on the highway.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I get about 450 miles per tank all highway with the A/C on, and about 400 in town without A/C. I've got 76,000 miles on mine, and never had to replace the O2 sensor, so if you've only got 32K on your 97, I'd say you could probably get Nissan to cover it.


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

So what would the effects of a bad rear o2 sensor be?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

200SXSE said:


> *So what would the effects of a bad rear o2 sensor be? *


The CEL would probably go on.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

CEL?


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Check Engine Light


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

I'd suspect the rear o2 sensor does more than that.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

i get about 260-280 per tank in san francisco city driving mostly. imo that sux and i should be able to get better. what can we do to get better mileage? just basic tuneup? i'm hoping to get new spark plugs soon.

during last summer i did drive from tahoe back to SF in one tank of gas, and i think i went 500 miles before i filled up back home. hehe


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

97sentragxe said:


> *I get about 450 miles per tank all highway with the A/C on, and about 400 in town without A/C. I've got 76,000 miles on mine, and never had to replace the O2 sensor, so if you've only got 32K on your 97, I'd say you could probably get Nissan to cover it. *



Hey what kind of rpms do you pull ive never gotten that good of gas mileage in the city and ive had my car since it was brand new


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

scrappy said:


> *Hey what kind of rpms do you pull ive never gotten that good of gas mileage in the city and ive had my car since it was brand new *


I don't have a tach on mine, so I can't say my RPM's for sure, but i the city, I keep the revs pretty low before shifting. Theres nothing like hearing an engine revving for all it's worth, and then seeing that it's just a Sentra. 
If I were to guestimate my RPM's in normal city driving, I'd guess I probably shift right around 4,000 RPM's or thereabout, and once I get to a cruising speed, I'll go to the next higher gear, which supposedly helps. I dunno if it does, but I've always heard that, so it's what I do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

*rear o2*

My check engine light just came on recently and I checked my ecu and it is my rear o2 sensor. So far I haven't noticed any differences. Does any body know what will happen if I don't change it soon?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Your gas mileae will get worse. That's about it. It won't cause any permanent damage


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

wellI had the same problem so I replaced my front o2 sensor and it didnt help any. Do i need to reset my computer or anything


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

My car's funny.

My rear O2 sensor completely popped out, dragged on the highway for about 20 miles, and the CEL light is not on.

Mileage is about the same.
I get about 330-350 on a tank full, or 30-34 mpg.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I went in to my local nissan and asked them about it. It's not under warranty, and when I asked how much just for the sensor, they're like $135 or something ridiculus like that.

in that case, I'm going to autozone and getting one on my own. what brand is recommended?


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Bosch is the OEM supplier for the Sentra I believe.
Pepboys quoted me $70.
www.oxygensensors.com wants $60 shipped.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Well, my gas mileage has gone down pretty low now.

2 winters ago, my front O2 sensor died, CEL came on. Was about $200 at Nissan to fix (stupid me for bringing to Nissan).

Now 2 months ago, the rear one popped out of the cat, dangling on the 3 wires, dragged on the highway for about 10 miles, and I didn't bother replacing it.
Just plugged the cat with a bolt.
And funny thing is the CEL light is not on either.
Bastards at Nissan probably did something to stop the light from coming back on.

Now I'm experiencing the affects.
Whereas gas mileage used to be about 33 mpg (330-350 a tank full), I'm getting 250-270.

I think it's time to get a new O2 sensor.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so if we replace both o2 sensors front and back our gas mileage will increase?

hmm.. i might do that sometime in november.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

my milage used to be awesome...now after putting the k&n air filter it sux. and also noticed that my car stalled once. could it be th reason?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I think I may be due for an O2 sensor now. I've got 78,000 miles on my car, and I'm starting to get the telltale rotten egg smell when passing someone. My CEL hasn't come on yet, though. Could it be somethign else?


----------

